# तकनीकी मंच > कंप्यूटर (संगणक) >  Help supermarket software

## Yadav

Mitro namaskar 
Kya kisi ko pata hai supermarket jaise ki metro, best price, essay day me billing ke liye kaun sa software use hota hai ye kaha se mimilega Kya free bhi mil Sakta hai mat lab barcode se hi product ka price pata chal sake 

Dhanyaavaad

----------


## uttarakhandi

http://blog.capterra.com/the-top-6-f...pos-solutions/

संभवत: आपकी सभी जिज्ञासा यहाँ शांत हो जायेगी ।

(लोका जी बाह्य लिंक देने के लिए क्षमा कीजियेगा )

----------


## Yadav

dhanyavvad mitr dekh ke kal ko batauga dhanyaavaad

----------


## Yadav

ham jaise hi barcode ko scan kare waise hi h
jo rate daal rakha ho wo aa jaye

----------


## Yadav

प्रभु जी काम बन गया पर फूल मिल जाए फिर क्या कहना धन्यावाद

----------


## uttarakhandi

koi bhi wysiwyg website designer aapki madad kar dega. google kijiye bahut saare hain

----------


## Krishna

वाह  भाई  ...................

----------

